# I need a sample CDR for Mechanical Engineer



## Nadia Gil (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

Dear friends

I am Nadia from India and a Mechanical Engineer. I need a sample CDR for Mechanical Engineer. 

Also, please help me what are the basic needs for a girl coming alone to Australia??



Nadia


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

strength and confidence is all that u need. dont worry.. i cnt help u with the sample but wanted to welcome u to the forum..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

bossshakil said:


> Provide your e-mail address. I can give you some sample including mine.
> 
> You need determination only, no matter you are alone, you are a girl....


This thread was started way back in 2009..

I guess she got what she wanted by this time.

But :thumb: for ur helping nature.


----------



## suave65 (Jun 24, 2015)

anj1976 said:


> strength and confidence is all that u need. dont worry.. i cnt help u with the sample but wanted to welcome u to the forum..


Dear anj, I have prepared my CDR and summary statement for MEchanical Engineer. If you could be able to review it before I apply to EA, I would be obliged.

Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello friends, 

I m Jeydee from India & new user to this site. would you please help me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.

Regards 
Jeydee


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2014)

jmech08 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I m Jeydee from India & new user to this site. would you please help me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeydee,
I sent you a private message...let me know,
thanks.


----------



## indian.arya (Aug 7, 2015)

*Assistance for Competency Demonstration Report (CDR)*

Hello Guys,

I am a passive user of this forum and planning to apply for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) as a Mechanical Engineer with an overall experience of over 6years, for which I am wondering on how to fill the Competency Demonstration Report (CDR). It would be highly appreciated, if someone assists me in providing me with a sample copy of the above-said document. *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*
Await your valued response.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jmech08 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello There, 

Can anybody please provide me sample CDR for Mechanical engineers *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*


----------



## Self Employed ' 15 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi i am a mechanical engineer and Self employed . Started my own company 3 years back. Now want to migrate to australia . Can any one help me with the Career episodes


----------



## venkatesh27285 (Jan 20, 2016)

can any body share the Mechanical Engineer CDR .....


----------



## nimeshvira (May 14, 2016)

*CDR requirement for mech. engineer*

can anyone help me with CDR sample for mechanical engineer.


----------



## duraikannan (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

My name is Durai, from Chennai. I am new to this social community. I am processing for Australian PR now. Can some one share me sample CDR & summery statement for mechanical engineers. 

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## vipulmann (Aug 24, 2016)

*CDR for Australia*

Hello friends, 

I m Vipul from India & new user to this site. would you please help me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.

Regards 
Vipul


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

I also need CDR sample for mechanical engineerings 

Thanks


----------



## sarthakp (Jul 9, 2016)

hello house.
can anybody please give me the sample of cdr , only for my reference.
thanks in advance.
kind regards.


----------



## FrankyFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello friends, 

I m Franky from Germany and new user. I would appreciate, if someone helps me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.

Regards 
Franky


----------



## Self Employed ' 15 (Oct 6, 2015)

FrankyFrank said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I m Franky from Germany and new user. I would appreciate, if someone helps me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Pls message me your mail id, i have few.


----------



## engrdk (Sep 1, 2016)

Can anybody please guide how to fill information in summary statement for engineering technologist? It has too much technical words.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

FrankyFrank said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I m Franky from Germany and new user. I would appreciate, if someone helps me out by providing CDR samples for Mechanical engineer. I will appreciate your help.
> 
> ...



Dear Franky,

Preparation of CDR is not difficult if you look critically what is state in guide book provided by Engineers Australia.<*SNIP*>
Regards
RicTon


----------



## jev1 (Oct 15, 2016)

*CDR Samples*



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Pls message me your mail id, i have few.


Hi Mate, can you also help me out with some samples.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I need CDR that got approved from Engineers Australia for Chemical Engineers.

I don't need the draft DCR that is sent to some consultant for review and amendments which was later submitted to Engineers Australia by that consultant.

Anyone can help?

Regards,


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

no help for sharing CDR ? please guys


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

bomonti said:


> no help for sharing CDR ? please guys


Dear bomonti

Maybe it can help him,he only need to be careful because if found with plagiarism,someone can be banned for ever

Regards
RicTon


----------



## fbouvet (Jan 30, 2017)

*Mechanical engineer cdr sample*

Hello,

I am writing my CDR as Mechanical engineer, it would be great if some of you could send me some templates... Thank you in advance!

Fred


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

fbouvet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am writing my CDR as Mechanical engineer, it would be great if some of you could send me some templates... Thank you in advance!
> 
> Fred


Fred,

Did you cleared your CDR


----------



## fbouvet (Jan 30, 2017)

RICTON said:


> fbouvet said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hi Ricton,
I did write my CDR and submit it, but it is currently being processed. Fingers crossed.

Fred


----------

